# Please help with Viper remote start!



## djw_jr (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm new to this forum, so I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I've got a 1995 Chevrolet K1500 fullsize pickup and I'm trying to install a Viper 5101 one way remote start and keyless entry system. I'm can't get the remote start to function properly. I've searched the web and evrything I read says wire 8 in harness 3 should be wired to 12v constant, but when I do that the starter engages? Wiring info would be great if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Red and red/white should be connected to 12v+


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Purple should go to starter and pink/white is ignition


----------



## djw_jr (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I figured out what I was doing wrong (I think) but now I still only get parking light flashes when I press the start button. It will continue to flash until I hit the button again, but the starter never engages. I've got the red and red/white to 12v constant. The purple to the starter wire at the ignition harness, pink/white and pink to the ignition wires that show 12v at start and run and the orange to the wires that show 12v on run only.


----------



## esapper317 (Mar 2, 2011)

I had the same issue with my viper 5701
But it was just a programming issue, read up on how to move thru the menus using the valet switch and then the # of flashes tell u what's wrong and change the settings. I hope that one is similar to the 5701, in the manual it tells u how to do it but if u don't get it private message me and ill help u....I KNOW IT GAVE ME A HEADACHE. So ill be happy to help a DIYer


----------

